# Daemoness. Valkenbyrd. VII. Ia Ia Yog-Sothoth. Yup.



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 5, 2014)

I've decided while waiting for this build to finish to consolidate all the pictures and information into a build thread. I figured it would be good for reference of the first Valkenbyrd VII in existence, the detailed concept behind it, and the general experience in dealing with Dylan for future prospective customers. Plus, this will cut down on my ranting and raving during the NGD itself! 

I'm going to spread the pictures over a few posts in chronological order. I placed a deposit in late 2011/early 2012 (I really don't remember if it was December or January) while deployed in Afghanistan's historic and highly kinetic Kunar Province in the east on the Pakistan border. Many of the big movies, documentaries and valor stories of OEF come from this region (Lone Survivor, The Hornet's Nest, Restrepo, Korengal, among countless individual experiences). Fighting in the east and south is fierce, and it was an amazing experience to be at the steps of the historic Hindu Kush Mountains and Khyber Pass. Dylan and I had many conversations about the history and deployment in general, which was a cool way to connect with him outside of the guitar realm. The original idea was for a Cimmerian VII with a deep space, cosmic horror theme, with a stain based on the colors on The Faceless' "Planetary Duality" cover. It took a while to design an inlay concept, and I thought up something involving some entity ripping through the fretboard showing countless ominous eyes showing through. Dylan shot me this pic from a fantastic collection of art to serve as a baseline:





At the time the wait list was upward of 18 months, which eventually would extend to 24 exactly for the start of the build. Knowing what kind of build I was getting into, I had no issue with this. I already was learning the eventual futility of impatience in dealing with BRJ, which for many of us has sadly evaporated. So, skip ahead a year, and I dug into my H.P. Lovecraft for more inspiration to make this take more shape. I decided instead of going with the much thought of _Cthulhu _mythos, and wanting to avoid deep sea creatures, to go with one of the nastier and chaotic deities. Enter Yog-Sothoth. The omnipresent deity of the gateway into our universe that drives those who witness him to insanity would make for a killer metal guitar. I started rethinking the overall shape and decided this build required a more extreme form to pay proper homage to the theme. Dylan was ecstatic to take this on, honored actually, as not too many orders are for anything but the Cimmerian shape (which is utterly stunning in it's own right). I love the Valkenbyrd shape and said lets go for it. 

Last year I was fortunate enough to buy the Jormungandr Atlantean VII, which was a beast of a guitar and another shape I really like. I bonded well with the instrument and was about to swap pickups, but then a Cimmerian VII went up for sale. I sold the Atlantean (still regret that I had to) and satiated my Cimmerian VII GAS. I had both instruments briefly while waiting for payment to clear, so I took the opportunity to blast away on some amps at the local GC.





On to spring 2014. I received the fatefully epic email from Dylan, among the other fine chaps of impeccable taste in this batch, announcing the time was nigh! Soon after Dylan posted template photos of the body design for the Valkenbyrd, which needed to be larger for a seven string version. Although I am getting a fixed bridge, I agree with him the "ultimate" metal guitar may be a stealth black Valkenbyrd VII with an Edge tremolo and BKP pickups. Here's the templates and body. 

















Final specs:

Body: aged Swamp Ash
Neck: 5 piece Wenge with Bloodwood fillets, Shredator profile
Fretboard: ebony, black as space
Top: high grade quilted maple
Bridge: Schaller Hannes 7
Pickups: TBD
Hipshot locking tuners, all black hardware
Single Volume, three way toggle


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 5, 2014)

Things came together a couple months later:









For the inlay, many ideas were kicked around. I gave Dylan a 500 GBP budget, give or take, to basically go to town. Instead of using all the material for reference, Dylan decided to just pull from his thoughts and the writings of Yog-Sothoth. What he envisioned was the physical manifestation of the deity, appearing from nowhere in deep space from the blackness between the stars. Suddenly in the silence a ferocious maw appears bearing countless rows of huge teeth and massive tendrils arrayed with spines shoot forward toward the hopeless onlooker. The beast only appears when he is angered, so the outcome cannot be good. 









It is horrifically awesome, and entirely self inspired without reference, which makes it so artistically unique. It nails the theme in ways I could not imagine. Aluminum, iron, and mother of pearl would make up the actual inlay. With the afforded budget this would stretch the entire fretboard making it utterly massive. It fully captures the horror intended with the concept. Hand work and lasers made this possible. 

































Dylan alerted me the Schaller Hannes was failing in a big way to get their bridges made, and gave me some other options. While I really did want the Hannes for its look, there are other great options that would provide tonal perfection and all out metal simplicity. I chose the ETS Tuning Fork because of how well they look on other Daemoness builds.

Next up the stain. I tossed other ideas around but we both really liked the original colors for their brooding and evil nature. Also, some genius ordering a Cimmerian VII requested what would become the Skeletorburst, which is pretty damn close to what I was after! Hats off to that finish, because it looks epic. I could only imagine how nasty it would look on this quilt, with this body shape. Dylan got right to it and sent me some initial photos showing off the stain and what the ETS would look like on the body.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 5, 2014)

I loved the stain. I thought it came out great, however I kind of wanted to accentuate the middle and extend the outside through the shape of the guitar. The colors are important because it replicates another facet of Yog-Sothoth. When the Gateway at the Threshold is opened, an ominous cloud of mist and vapor appears. The way the quilting sits on the top this is replicated quite well with the stain. In pictures and B-rate movies the same colors are used, and I think this was the correct choice. 









Now something we had thought of was adding holoflake to this from Spectrum. They make outstanding finishes and that is one option. It was used on the white Cimmerian VII Dylan sold "off the peg" at auction. The frequency and size of the specs could be varied and in theory we could replicate space or a nebula. I was really game for this, but as things came together Dylan wasn't sure we could do a convincing nebula with the quilt (burled poplar would have worked better). Moreover, it would probably detract heavily from the focal point that is the inlaid fretboard. I agreed. Dylan also was not satisfied with the stain, so he sanded it off and retried it. What he came up with was immensely better, exactly what I thought of without even asking, and according to Dylan it's the most technically difficult stain he's done so far. 

















DAMN





Up close shots of the stainless steel frets and fretboard:

















And we are off to Spectrum Guitar Finishes for final lacquering and polishing! 





As far as pickups, I have had good success with the Seymour Duncan Custom Shop. I really like that they can wind pickups to the exact tone specs you want, with all components desired. Custom engraved covers is a bonus too. I usually default to BKP and am an avid user. There are a couple sets that would work perfectly for this build, but I decided to give SD a try again. Currently they are being completed to be shipped. It takes 4-6 weeks plus reply time to get these made, so there is a chance we will use a substitute BKP set to get the instrument finished in a timely manner. I will be installing these by hook or crook, and hopefully they will slay. I wanted an all-metal but unique sound. No need or worry for clean tones here. I requested a hybrid/custom mix of the Black Winter and Nazgul for the bridge and went with a Distortion neck. The covers are going to have The Sigil of the Gateway, which is famously used by some pretty important death metal bands. It ties together the theme, the stain, and everything that is awesome with this build. Icing on the cake. 





So at the moment the guitar is almost or is done at Spectrum, and the pickups should be on their way to England soon. The build will be completed in short order, going on 8 months since start time. Is it a long wait? Yes. But you have to take into account that Dylan is the sole proprietor of his brand, with an apprentice that has aided in speeding up the build times. I think it's totally worth it based on what you are getting, and considering the philosophy, passion, and artistry that goes into a master built work of art that these guitars are, it's a no brainer. I'm forever thankful and grateful to have had this opportunity and look forward to future ideas that will come to fruition in the future. I hope the times do decrease but as the old saying goes, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## DredFul (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Rakija (Oct 6, 2014)

holy balls


----------



## vick1000 (Oct 6, 2014)

LOVE that CRAFT


----------



## Winspear (Oct 6, 2014)

Absolutely stunning work. This whole batch is pretty unique and varied! I think your build may be my favourite Daemoness so far!


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Oct 6, 2014)

That inlay is beautiful!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 6, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Absolutely stunning work. This whole batch is pretty unique and varied! I think your build may be my favourite Daemoness so far!


 
Thanks! This whole batch is ridiculous. It's going to be quite a venture to see how the next batch comes out! I hope all these crazy ideas and display of craftsmanshipp inspire some legendary builds. Maybe a few more pointy guitars too.


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Easily the most badass build I've seen this year. This is a prime example of knowing *exactly* what you want out of a custom build before you start. That finish is so sick too man....wow.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 6, 2014)

Man, you really nailed the vibe and struck close to home with me as I am an extremely avid Lovecraft fan. This is my favorite custom I've ever seen if I do say so myself. Great work. Absolutely monumental.


----------



## watson503 (Oct 6, 2014)

"Skeletorburst"...f'ing classic! Sick, sick work from Dylan, yet again.


----------



## jwade (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 7, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> Man, you really nailed the vibe and struck close to home with me as I am an extremely avid Lovecraft fan. This is my favorite custom I've ever seen if I do say so myself. Great work. Absolutely monumental.


 
Humbled and much appreciated. I am a big Lovecraft fan as well, and thought this would make for a killer theme. Dylan's vision made this amazing, plus it nailed everything I wanted. Not as much attention get's paid to the other Ancients, adn there's such potential there for absolute metal insanity. This one does so much justice and it's uniquely it's own interpretation.

Yeah guys, the Skeletorburst is sick! When I saw someone use it for another Cimmerian VII I wasn't the least bit jealous but rather glad how f*cking epic it turned out on that dude's guitar. I think there's a lot of potential for other color tones applied the same way to turn out just as epic on other guitars. And then there's that slaughterburst... wicked stuff.


----------



## Ancient (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow, just wow. The theme, the tonal choices, everything.... just top notch all around.

I can't get past that inlay.... it's just unreal.....


----------



## asher (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 7, 2014)

Love the Skeletorburst, been watching this batch for a while. Epic NGD, congrats...looks amazing...


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 7, 2014)

This makes me angry, jealous, and happy for you all at the same time. I've started an H.P. Lovecraft sleeve and this would complete my life.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 7, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> This makes me angry, jealous, and happy for you all at the same time. I've started an H.P. Lovecraft sleeve and this would complete my life.


 
That is something I want to see when it's done. Really cool idea!


----------



## Renkenstein (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't know why anyone else in the world even attempts inlay anymore. Dylan's skills are a cosmic entity on their own. Look out, Cthulhu!! He's comin for ya!


----------



## jwade (Oct 8, 2014)

Really, there's only Dylan, and Grit Laskin. Our very own member Tyler is pretty talented, might make it to that level one day.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 8, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 16, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That is something I want to see when it's done. Really cool idea!



It'll be a while, but yeah, I'll post it on here. How much is this build costing you? -3D10+2D20 to SAN?
(We're friends if you get that reference.)


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 16, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> It'll be a while, but yeah, I'll post it on here. How much is this build costing you? -3D10+2D20 to SAN?
> (We're friends if you get that reference.)



...Off the top of my head, RPG dice roll reference or math probability/variable reference. As far as cost, I'll just say it's costing me all the money!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> It'll be a while, but yeah, I'll post it on here. How much is this build costing you? -3D10+2D20 to SAN?
> (We're friends if you get that reference.)



Call of Cthulhu much?


----------



## asher (Oct 16, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> ...Off the top of my head, RPG dice roll reference or math probability/variable reference. As far as cost, I'll just say it's costing me all the money!


 
Money means nothing when you haven't the sanity with which to spend it!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 16, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Call of Cthulhu much?



I run campaigns constantly 
Working on a Navajo-inspired story currently and I think it might be the end of my regulars' PCs.
But they might finagle a way out. I'm pretty lenient at following logic and allowing ideas that... "may be crazy enough to work..."


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 17, 2014)

"may be crazy enough to work"- a microcosm of this build.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 11, 2014)

I found a couple pics that I missed in the original build thread. The neck second on the far right is mine, wenge and bloodwood with the quilted maple headstock, 666cm scale. I'm also adding the pickups everyone has seen here as well. The good news right now is finishing will resume shortly after the holidays so very early next year the whole batch should be in our hands!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 11, 2014)

Holy shit, those pickups make it.

This totally gives me a legit idea to try and get with a guitar from Dylan at some point, when I have the money to. D:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 13, 2014)

My god that finish.

My god that inlay work.

Can we all take a moment to thank Dylan for being brought onto this earth?


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 13, 2014)

oh&#8230; my&#8230; god ! Everything in this is just so crazy awesome. Those inlays are just nuts, and that finish, mind blowing !

stunning !


----------



## KhzDonut (Dec 14, 2014)

Those inlays... Those pickups... That burst... 

Sweet... Jebus... Things like that can't be built in real life, I am quite certain you made a pact with a transdimensional nether-being.

and...

It. Was. Worth. It.

*want*


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 17, 2014)

shikamaru said:


> oh my god ! Everything in this is just so crazy awesome. Those inlays are just nuts, and that finish, mind blowing !
> 
> stunning !


 
Dylan said this was the most technically challenging finish he has completed to date, which only means that even more wilder looking stuff is ahead for the next batch of Daemoness creations!



iRaiseTheDead said:


> My god that finish.
> 
> My god that inlay work.
> 
> Can we all take a moment to thank Dylan for being brought onto this earth?


 
Indeed. I've heard through some circles he requires a certain sacrifice in thanksgiving... and by circles I mean the bottom of my empty pint glass. I certainly owe this man some drinks. 



KhzDonut said:


> Those inlays... Those pickups... That burst...
> 
> Sweet... Jebus... Things like that can't be built in real life, I am quite certain you made a pact with a transdimensional nether-being.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah it might end the known universe once played, but it will still be worth it.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 17, 2014)

As a Lovecraft and Daemoness fan, I approve the Shogoth out of this axe!!!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 9, 2015)

Time to update this thread as I did the Deamoness discussion in the dealers section. We are getting pretty close to hardware, setup, final QA/QC, and then the dreaded shipping wait!















Dylan has been working on calligraphy artwork for the control cavity which I think is one of the most awesome contributions Dylan makes to each instrument. This is the logo-theme stamp for the Valkenbyrd, or a concept in general, and it's super cool. I think this is a hell of a touch for each instrument type. I'm actually thinking these kinds of concepts would make for some very sweet inlay ideas, espcially for those stuck on whether or not to even go for an inlay. There's a lot to be derived and a lot of potential with that. 









This guitar having a particular theme may have something even more unique to it. More to be seen in the near future.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome build!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 9, 2015)

Im GASing heavy over this...fack that neck and those PUPs.. i need money


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 9, 2015)

The back of the neck is barely visible, but damn it is thin and dark! Wenge with blood wood fillets. As I've previously stated, it's the first thing that comes to mind for Dylan regarding this guitar, and feels wicked fast. I'm beyond stoked, and looking forward to giving feedback to anyone interested in ordering that particluar neck profile.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 9, 2015)

Your's looks insane! The burst turned out amazing


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 9, 2015)

ITT: Dylan and crew do not screw around.

That looks mindblowing....which i think is the Daemoness standard.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 9, 2015)

Can I ask how much all this epicness is setting you back?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 9, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Can I ask how much all this epicness is setting you back?



All the money, a live sacrifice, and eternal servitude to Yog-Sothoth. IA! IA! 



I love how much that gloss makes the whole thing look like glass. I can't get over the stain either, guys. The neck has a smooth satin finish as well.


----------



## Doulton (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't wait to see the final product and maybe some sound clips if we're lucky! I've been freaking out over this one lately. Dat purple :O


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah I have to do some kind of sound clips, even an Iphone video at the least. I have literally nothing for recording at the moment, or drum software. But I like unproduced live amp clips that show off the raw tone in a room. Shit even the little TASCAM is better than nothing. I'll be working on assembling proper recording gear over the next year or so, and by then my chops will be worth half a shit too!


----------



## Opion (Feb 11, 2015)

I...have no words. So freaking epic.


----------



## Rotti (Feb 11, 2015)

And the winner for most epic fretboard inlay goes to...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 11, 2015)

Rotti said:


> And the winner for most epic fretboard inlay goes to...


 
Thanks dude! It is epic. Dylan has made a few utterly eipc fretboards (Jormungandr Atlantean, Zombie Brain Theory, among others). This one is amazing considering the idea was completely free-thought without a point of reference. 

I think we've yet to see the full extent of his fretboard conceptual powers!


----------



## Rotti (Feb 11, 2015)

The man is an artist, no doubt about it.

I'd love to get in line for a build, but I have a feeling I'd feel guilty for putting my hands all over it 

You grouped, MAJ?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 11, 2015)

Rotti said:


> The man is an artist, no doubt about it.
> 
> I'd love to get in line for a build, but I have a feeling I'd feel guilty for putting my hands all over it
> 
> You grouped, MAJ?


 
Nah don't feel guilty about touching these! A lot of people ave said that to me, feeling Dylan's stuff is too insane to handle. But he builds them to be played, and tough enough to handle the abuse. The two I've had my hands on have been through a few hands and still are magnificant machines. They've held their setups really well, and one has even been in tough environments for a guitar, and it's still holding good intonation. Dylan doesn't want these to be collector or museum pieces. He wants to dominate the metal world with them.

Grouped? Nope, I'm just a dirty, nasty 12B, but a big childhood worshiper of SF. Dick Meadows is one of my heroes, along with Bull Simmons, Tony Pryor, and a host of other operators. It's just my homage to the great Silent Warriors.


----------



## Prophetable (Feb 11, 2015)

What unit you with? I just got out this last year. 2-325 AIR out on FT Bragg. I was 11B.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm in the reserves now, working full time for a sustainment brigade. Basically a C-IED and engineer LNO job in the G3/5/7. I've been a route clearance junky most of my career though, under 20th EN BDE and 18th EN BDE. Deployed mostly as direct support RCC to 2-35 IN and 2-27 IN from 3-25 IBCT. Now, it's all low speed high drag staff puke crap for me!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 12, 2015)

One of my favorite Daemoness builds, ever.


----------



## Rotti (Feb 13, 2015)

I had to go back through all the pics and the explanations again. It's so much to take in. I really really REALLY dig it when a build is unified around a theme, and this one nails it tip-to-tip!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks brother, I really went into the deep end with this one! I've never had the opportunity to go this in depth with a theme, making this beyond a collection of fine woods and hardware. And I'm all about gorgeous woods and clean, simple, or classy guitars, but unique artistic nature of Daemoness Guitars and its progenitor allows you to really release your mind.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 18, 2015)

The best thing (IMO) about this guitar is that from far away the inlays look like any other stereotypical vine inlay. Then when you get closer you..... 
*ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn
*


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

How's the build coming?????

EDIT : Cumming


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 3, 2015)

Heh heh, niiiiice. 


It's going to be on it's way to back to England with a few of the other axes soon; Dylan has a courior escort each guitar (or in groups) from finishing because of lack of trust in those postage companies. Also, the EX and Valkenbyrd are large and pointy requiring extra large gig bags for transport. It's pretty slick to have that much care taken with everyone's guitars, and frankly it's wise. Then it's just final assembly and setup, so very freakin soon dude! 

That also brings up talk of what case to fit this beast in; it'll obviously be pretty large. And heavy. The Atlantean VII that I owned for a while had a monster flight case (also adorned second hand with tiger pelt which was really appropriate), so that's gotta be acquired before it makes the jump across the pond.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm stoked for it man, absolute piece of work and soooooo ....ing metal.. anyway thanks for the update. As for the case, sounds like an alernate version of the almighty "Multiverse" case mayhaps? I havent seen many cases adorned with tiger pelt but I dig it!


----------



## lewis (Mar 4, 2015)

This build is just............ I, Just..... I cant....

My Brain has like pulled up its man dress, Hitched its Virtual Cortex aside to form an opening, in which its backed into these pictures and taken it all to the Hilt of the headstock..... thats the best way I can describe how I saw the pictures of this build. My eyes, brain and your pics had a 3some.

Easily the best build Ive ever seen on these forums imo. Its totally stunning work. You sir are owner of one of the best and most creative guitars most will ever see.
Congrats


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 4, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> I'm stoked for it man, absolute piece of work and soooooo ....ing metal.. anyway thanks for the update. As for the case, sounds like an alernate version of the almighty "Multiverse" case mayhaps? I havent seen many cases adorned with tiger pelt but I dig it!


 
I never took good pics of the case in good light, but here you go. The owner (Najka) on here got it done I think; I'm pretty sure Narad didn't and he commissioned the build. Awesome idea though! I miss this guitar. It was a beast. I just wanted a Cimmerian so badly I basically did a three way cash & swap. It's somewhere in the midwest playing blackened death madness by very good hands. I'd grab it back in a heartbeat though.







lewis said:


> My eyes, brain and your pics had a 3some.


 
Awesome dude; I'm glad my ideas and Dylan's vision cause an involuntary carnal forge! Dylan has even more mind blowing work ahead. He's barely scratched the surface. And I dare everyone to come up with more boundry pushing themes and ideas.


----------



## JLesher6505 (Mar 4, 2015)

That top is killer! Excellent build


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 4, 2015)

That Atlantean is also gorgeous dude, dayum.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 24, 2015)

It's arrived safe and sound back with Dylan, and now will undergo hardware, a little more art, and a setup. Finally is the wait for the flight case, and then soon off to my direction!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 24, 2015)

No rest for the wicked at Daemoness Guitars.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope I can afford a guitar from this guy in the future. These really are something special.


----------



## Samark (Mar 28, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> No rest for the wicked at Daemoness Guitars.






Not long now, Joe!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 29, 2015)

OMG UPDATES, literally my favourite custom build.. this is just absolute art and cant wait for the NGD


----------



## Prophetable (Mar 29, 2015)

There is a video of the guitar up on the Daemoness facebook page.
Here


----------



## Alex79 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, looks amazing!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn that turned out awesome, the pickup covers are the icing on the cake.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=661838733962676


----------



## asher (Mar 31, 2015)

There are no words.


----------



## asher (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually, this somehow feels apropo:


----------



## Rojne (Mar 31, 2015)

Do want! Looks stupidly good!


----------



## immortalx (Mar 31, 2015)

Damn, I'm speechless


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 31, 2015)

So am I. I'm foaming at the mouth to hear these pickups in any way possible.


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 31, 2015)

Man, I'm thumbing through Dylan's gallery on his website and I can't decide what's cooler...the guitars or the T-Shirt designs. Fk, that dude is an amazing artist.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 5, 2015)

Jesus titty ....ing christ. Had another look at this thread, now I must wipe myself clean


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 5, 2015)

This turned out too good. Bravo man. Bravo.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 5, 2015)

I find myself going back to this thread every other day or so, words just don't do it justice, anyway is this beast in your possession yet Major?


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 5, 2015)

It's already been said, but I just wanted to reiterate, that is some of the sickest inlay work ever.

MAJ, please tell me you've received this monster and you're too busy playing it to post the NGD...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 6, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> I find myself going back to this thread every other day or so, words just don't do it justice, anyway is this beast in your possession yet Major?


 


DancingCloseToU said:


> It's already been said, but I just wanted to reiterate, that is some of the sickest inlay work ever.
> 
> MAJ, please tell me you've received this monster and you're too busy playing it to post the NGD...


 
Not yet guys! The case is being constructed. Flight cases take a little time it seems, and that's the only misfortune with that shape is it will require a specific case. Plus it'll be heavy; the Atlantean was in one and it was a lot to lug around. However, there are fewer safer boxes to contain a guitar. I'm patient, and quite fine waiting for the proper coffin for it to slumber. Hopefully it won't be too long, and I'm going to ask Dylan to use the old phone camera and record some disgusting riffage to satisfy everyone until it arrives. He told me the pickups are sinfully hot and the thing reverberates like a monster awakening. That sounds perfect to me!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 6, 2015)

No worries, I wouldn't carry it around in anything less.. The NGD is going to be boss and looking forward to it. that will sound s pretty blackmetalist kreig, btw are those Black Winters? Im assuming they are with trhe SD script.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 6, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> No worries, I wouldn't carry it around in anything less.. The NGD is going to be boss and looking forward to it. that will sound s pretty blackmetalist kreig, btw are those Black Winters? Im assuming they are with trhe SD script.



Close: I based the bridge off Black Winters. I asked Duncan for a BW voiced pickup with a more Nazgul eq; higher mids but smooth highs and a bigger but still tight enough bass response. They choose the magnets, wind, etc. Turned out to be somewhat of a hybrid. The Neck is just a Duncan Distortion. I may have them make a custom neck down the road. I prefer fat, loud, ceramic neck pickups for metal; the searing Vai or Dimebag tone. 

SD made a hell of an awesome AV magnet Black Winter bridge for me and it's my current favorite. Everything the BW has but darker and throatier (for a bright guitar). I'm confident this set will rule!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 7, 2015)

Damn, I'm quite sure they will as well. Out of the two, Nazgul and BW, which would you say has a tighter bass response? I like the tone Aaron has with Intervals' In Time EP, and I'm pretty sure last time I talked to him he said he used Nazguls for the bridge but I could be wrong, that was quite awhile ago, boss EP. I'm still pretty hooked on D-activators for lead but I would like it if it was a bit less "polished/round" and a bit more raw for the lead tone.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 7, 2015)

That's a good question to ask him. I thought he was digging the Pegasus, and know he had one in his .strandberg*. He's used BKP Aftermaths in the past too. The Nazgul has a tighter bass response than the Black Winter, which is still tight but with a flatter EQ that I notice across the board. The BW is a little more "round" sounding in the low end. The mid and high spike in the Nazgul helps it have a punchier sound that can get thin if the amp isn't EQ'd for it. Overall it's comparable to the Aftermath, IMO. Both the BW and Nazgul have a grainier, less polished tone than D-Activators, and I would say the Black Winter sounds better for leads. It really sings and has a lot of weight with individual notes, and the same is true for the Pegasus. The Nazgul is more of a riff based pickup with a dryer, aggressive tone, but again if you mess with your EQ settings to keep the highs in check it can really scream for leads.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 7, 2015)

Awesome, I've been really struggling with what to get for my S8, but a Nazgul / BW set may be what I'm looking for, this only thing is the size of the pickup routes on the S8 massive, and apparently Lundgren M8s are the way to go, but maybe I can get around that somehow lol. Anyway thanks for your opinion homes!


----------



## Renkenstein (Apr 7, 2015)

What bridge is that? Your original specs listed a Schaller Hannes, but looks like you switched it up.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 7, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> What bridge is that? Your original specs listed a Schaller Hannes, but looks like you switched it up.



Apparently Schaller Hannes only makes enough 7 string bridges to fill Mayones orders.... So I switched to the tuning fork as a recommendation. Everyone has given it great feedback. 

Full Daemoness album pics here: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1073741849.343480435798509&type=1&pnref=story

"Yog-Sothoth" Specs..

DAEMONESS VALKENBYRD VII

Swamp Ash body -
Quilt maple top -
Wenge and Bloodwood neck -
Ebony fingerboard -
666mm Scale length -
Stainless Steel fretwire -
Seymour Duncan custom shop Nazgul and Black Winter pickups -
Daemoness "Shredator" neck profile -
Set carve heel -
Hipshot locking machineheads -
Black binding -
Luminlay side dots -
1x Volume, 1 x 3-way switch -
Daemoness "Skeletorburst" finish -
Full "Yog-Sothoth" fingerboard inlay in aluminum and pearl.

There should be a video of these soon, so pay attention to The Daemoness Guitars facebook page!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 7, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Awesome, I've been really struggling with what to get for my S8, but a Nazgul / BW set may be what I'm looking for, this only thing is the size of the pickup routes on the S8 massive, and apparently Lundgren M8s are the way to go, but maybe I can get around that somehow lol. Anyway thanks for your opinion homes!



Fellow forum member Lorcan Ward did a badass demo of the Nazgul:



Gord Olson with w Black Winter 7z;



And for 8 strings this Nazgul one is awesome (can't find a BW 8 demo):


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 10, 2015)

So Yog-Sothoth has officially been haunting my dreams, well one so far, night before last literally had a dream I owned this, exact colour, headstock, everything (I rmemeber just looking at the headstock in awe that I had a Daemoness), but unfortuneatly woke up and my dreams turned to ashes.. shes a cruel mistress.


----------



## Petie (Apr 10, 2015)

Say, what's this?

The Daemoness Valkenbyrd VII | Seymour Duncan Blog


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah that's pretty damn cool! SD was really receptive to doing a piece on it since it features their custom shop work, and Dylan filled in the info. Brilliant piece of PR for Daemoness Guitars! I'm humbled that it's being received so well, and proud that Dylan's work gets displayed. Well deserved is an understatement. What's even scarier is that the upcoming builds and nearly complete guitars are going to be equally it more epic!


----------



## fogcutter (Apr 11, 2015)

I was gonna say, I saw it on the SD Instagram this morning! Such radness.


----------



## Samark (Apr 11, 2015)

Petie said:


> Say, what's this?
> 
> The Daemoness Valkenbyrd VII | Seymour Duncan Blog




These two photos


----------



## guillotine_drop (May 12, 2015)

Is it just me or would a whole quilt top of that pink in the center be insane?


----------



## JerichoCheng (May 12, 2015)

im a purple/blue fan but add on a pink on it just makes totally unique and gorgeous,!


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

In the past, I didn't really like flashy inlays, or pointy guitars, but after this thread, the past is dead. That thing is  I had gnome player on random and it was playing stuff like Django, Atmosphere, and Animals as Leaders. By page two, I stopped that noise and put on YOB to really set the mood. Such an inspiring build!


----------



## theo (May 13, 2015)

dayummm...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 14, 2015)

guillotine_drop said:


> Is it just me or would a whole quilt top of that pink in the center be insane?


 
Yes, yes it would!



mdd0127 said:


> In the past, I didn't really like flashy inlays, or pointy guitars, but after this thread, the past is dead. That thing is  I had gnome player on random and it was playing stuff like Django, Atmosphere, and Animals as Leaders. By page two, I stopped that noise and put on YOB to really set the mood. Such an inspiring build!


 
Wow I'm inspired by how much you are inspired! Cheers for the love . This guitar is maximus excessimus for sure. I love the simple and deadly designs he makes as well, where some folks say "why you no inlay"? I say it's simple precision, and perfect in it's own way. But Dylan's abilities make my mind run wild, and I just cannot control the creative juices.




The case should be completed before long, and word on the street from a few people who have put their hands on it is solid. Neck is fast as sh!t, pickups too hot to handle, and overall the best quote yet: "monstrous". Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 30, 2015)

So it has arrived safely and in one perfect piece! I'm absolutely besides myself. This guitar is metal personified, and brutal perfection. It's been a long time coming and damn it was worth every second of the wait and process. I hope this build thread helps current and future Daemoness customers with understanding Dylan's process, experience, and skills that are on full display, which I think were tested a bit. He surpassed all expectations. The entire experience was amazing and I look forward to repeating it in the near future. 

Everything about this instrument is perfect for my tastes, and executed with the utmost precision. The neck carve and feel is spectacular, the scale, the bridge, the fretboard, immaculate fretwork, stability, weight, resonance and tone are phenomenal. Of course it's a real piece of eye candy too, and the theme was nailed to perfection. Aside of that, it was a dream to have a full custom guitar built to my specs, wood choices, and ideas. Dylan understood fully what was at stake here, and how to take a concept and create a masterful instrument fully capable of sonic obliteration. I am eternally thankful for the opportunity, attention to detail, and the professional craft that is Daemoness Guitars. And the shop continues to get better with each build! An even greater thing to note is gaining a great friend in Dylan, which adds immeasurable value to the experience and end result. 

There will be a NGD posted eventually, as I'm still discovering the secrets this guitar offers and trying to tame the madness it holds. I don't want to just slap photos and a crappy clip up quickly, so it'll be within the next few weeks as I amass decent recording gear and teach myself how to edit video/audio. It'll be worth it.

Anyone being tempted to dive into a build with Dylan is wasting their time by not going for it. The reward is worth the wait ten times over, and the process is unlike anything you will experience anywhere else. You are investing not only in a world class instrument, but in the principles of metal. Throughout the experience you will witness artistic genius, precision craft work, and a man who cares as much about creating a phenomenal instrument as you do. That kind of dedication is priceless. The decision, rests with you.


----------



## zero_end (Jul 1, 2015)

Is that ETS bridge string thru body? or the strings rest at the bridge only?

Happy NGD by the way! Will be ordering from Dylan in a not so distant future


----------



## Prophetable (Jul 1, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


>



From earlier in the thread.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 2, 2015)

zero_end said:


> Is that ETS bridge string thru body? or the strings rest at the bridge only?
> 
> Happy NGD by the way! Will be ordering from Dylan in a not so distant future


 
Yup, there you go it's string through. It's a very comfortable bridge, not too dofficult to intonate and adjust action with. Very resonant. I think it's a perfect alternative to the Hipshot or other string through bridges if you are going for something different.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 27, 2015)

The moment Dylan opens shop again I will place an order. Your guitar is probably the finest custom instrument I've ever seen.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks so much! It is a work of masterfull art and function. Dylan is the King of custom metal guitars. You will love the experience and be blown away by the results. There isn't a single Daemoness owner on SSO that say otherwise. I can't wait to get in my next order as well!


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 28, 2015)

Arrrrr... Dylan you......


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 29, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Thanks so much! It is a work of masterfull art and function. Dylan is the King of custom metal guitars. You will love the experience and be blown away by the results. There isn't a single Daemoness owner on SSO that say otherwise. I can't wait to get in my next order as well!



Any videos/clips of you playing it? I've been brainstorming what I could possibly want and I have so many ideas. From what I have heard he is super involved in each build and suggests things and takes your idea and imagines the whole thing with you. Must be so much fun to work with!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 30, 2015)

Blytheryn said:


> Any videos/clips of you playing it? I've been brainstorming what I could possibly want and I have so many ideas. From what I have heard he is super involved in each build and suggests things and takes your idea and imagines the whole thing with you. Must be so much fun to work with!



Clips: forthcoming. I'm derelict in posting anything and I've had this monster for months. I'm in the military, and deploying sooner than later so my time is limited and I don't want to do a half ass NGD. I also don't want to hold off a whole year to either. I should have something up by the end of the month or sooner! 

You have heard right about the Daemoness build process and working with Dylan. It was a blast! I would caution to say that I was probably more demanding then most or detailed in requests than most as far as the theme goes, but Dylan took my wild ideas and came up with something far more insane, IMAO. Everything is connected on this guitar theme wise, and stripping away the aesthetics, it's a brutal metal machine like none other. I'm seeing Dylan works best with a list of specs, and a simple phrased idea and he runs with it. The man has an endless imagination and the right tastes for his craft. He nails it with everything from outrageous theme builds to the most simple, stripped down instruments, all built with stunning precision and absolute passion. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 30, 2015)

Would love to find out where he's sourcing the metal chrome headstock decals.
Can't find another reliable source since Best-Decals.com went belly up.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 30, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Clips: forthcoming. I'm derelict in posting anything and I've had this monster for months. I'm in the military, and deploying sooner than later so my time is limited and I don't want to do a half ass NGD. I also don't want to hold off a whole year to either. I should have something up by the end of the month or sooner!
> 
> You have heard right about the Daemoness build process and working with Dylan. It was a blast! I would caution to say that I was probably more demanding then most or detailed in requests than most as far as the theme goes, but Dylan took my wild ideas and came up with something far more insane, IMAO. Everything is connected on this guitar theme wise, and stripping away the aesthetics, it's a brutal metal machine like none other. I'm seeing Dylan works best with a list of specs, and a simple phrased idea and he runs with it. The man has an endless imagination and the right tastes for his craft. He nails it with everything from outrageous theme builds to the most simple, stripped down instruments, all built with stunning precision and absolute passion. You will not be disappointed.





I'm torn between a Jack the Ripper, medieval woodcuts of the plague (think the antichrist V inspired) or a dark, frozen, black metal theme. I've got plenty of time to brainstorm and finalize what I want so that's good. Then again, I'm sure a quick chat with Dylan would be enough to really figure it out. I'd be lying if I said that just reading what you wrote didn't get me more excited to order one. 

Anyways, can't wait for the clips!


----------



## exo (Nov 2, 2015)

You know you have a badass guitar when Seymour Duncan has not just done a blog post about the magnificent beast, but changed their Facebook cover photo to it....


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Nov 11, 2015)

exo said:


> You know you have a badass guitar when Seymour Duncan has not just done a blog post about the magnificent beast, but changed their Facebook cover photo to it....


 
So true. Pretty humbling really. 

So I'm carving out time to record a couple short clips and edit some pics together over the next two weeks, so a NGD should appear sooner than later.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 23, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


>



I just realized Dylan's name is in the teeth...


----------



## Icarusnic (Feb 1, 2017)

Usually I'm not a fan of non superstrat shapes but this one is amazing dude.


----------



## Icarusnic (Feb 1, 2017)

Usually I'm not a fan of non superstrat shapes but this one is amazing dude.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 1, 2017)

Icarusnic said:


> Usually I'm not a fan of non superstrat shapes but this one is amazing dude.



I feel you... I REALLY want a Valkenbyrd in matte black. The shape is just so damn extreme.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 7, 2017)

Icarusnic said:


> Usually I'm not a fan of non superstrat shapes but this one is amazing dude.



Cheers! It's a niche guitar shape, and excess as hell but that's just the kind of thing I dig, and Dylan makes arguably the most metal version out there, IMO.



Blytheryn said:


> I feel you... I REALLY want a Valkenbyrd in matte black. The shape is just so damn extreme.



Dylan has said one of the most ultimate metal axes would be a stealth black Valkenbyrd VII with a reverse headstock, lo-pro original bridge, and EMGs. I cannot argue with that. You could literally see any death metal band in the world wielding that kind of weapon. It is perfection.


----------



## trebal (Mar 8, 2017)

WOW


----------



## khm (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow that guitar is stunning, craftsmanship on the fret board is beyond words!


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 9, 2017)

The necro is real.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 31, 2017)

Just checking in again, because I can't get enough of this guitar. My Daem GAS is raging.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 31, 2017)

I haven't seen those early builds pics in so long. It feels so long ago that this batch was being built.


----------

